# r32 gtr windscreen



## Euroexports (Dec 14, 2011)

anyone have one available,


----------



## Takeshi23 (Oct 6, 2019)

Here for you:









NISSAN SKYLINE R32 2DR WINDSCREEN - JDMDistro - Buy JDM Parts Online Worldwide Shipping


BRAND NEW NISSAN R32 2DR COUPE WINDSCREEN Associated Nissan Part Number: 105094 **PLEASE READ BEFORE ORDERING** Shipping available to UK & Ireland. Please contact for special delivery options to other European locations.




www.jdmdistro.com


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Those screens are around £70 in japan it’s the freight that’s the issie

mused to import a lot but they so fragile :-(

when I did my restoration I bought spares from a U.K. company just incase

Can’t you go via insurance ? would be a lot cheaper


----------



## Euroexports (Dec 14, 2011)

not actually for myself its for a mate.


----------

